# yellow koi hmpk spawn



## kouha (May 22, 2017)

i am going to be spawning this hmpk koi pair in early august! i'm giving my koi pair, who are both, while completely unrelated, 3.5 months, time to grow out a little more before popping them in my 10g spawn tank... 

both betta came from breeders, one from NY and the other from CA

im so so excited to see the fry! it's my first spawn on my own so :0

female is named kiyomi, male is yet to be named.


----------



## KaderTheAnt (Jan 19, 2017)

Beautiful pair! Wishing my Koi pair had actually produced before he male died ... *sigh* are you breeding for color or form?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kouha (May 22, 2017)

KaderTheAnt said:


> Beautiful pair! Wishing my Koi pair had actually produced before he male died ... *sigh* are you breeding for color or form?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


working to get the bit of blue out for this spawn(the male has a tiny bit on his fins), then i may start looking into breeding for form!


----------



## kouha (May 22, 2017)

the male arrived today! 










ive named him yuzu(pictured in the top row) to go with my female, kiyomi(pictured in the bottom row, sorry about the quality shes in a dark water set up right now but ill get better, clearer pics of her closer to the spawn date or if anyone requests them!). 

im SO excited to see their fry, and hopefully some of you will be too! :')

my lfs is willing to take some of the fry for store credit, but before i do that i'll definitely give first pickings(after me of course, gotta decide which fry will continue my line.) to anyone on the forums or that follows my blog! i'd much rather know for sure the babies are going to good homes! anyway that probably won't be until late this year, nothing to worry about just yet - just wanting to see if anyone is interested

i already have the 20g long grow out tank set up with sponge filters fully seeded, so all there is to do at this point is to get him through quarantine and then start feeding well and get them prepped for breeding! 

i guess this will just be sort of a journal about this spawn, so please let me know if you're interested, itll make this thread feel a lot less like talking to myself lmao!

my betta blog is: http://kouhafish.tumblr.com/ !


----------



## RickyTan (Jan 26, 2017)

3-4 months is kind of young to breed in my experience, at this age they are still growing somewhat and their colors usually change. I expect the parents to develop more black/yellow koi patterns especially the female.
I usually breed at 6-8 months to see how the fish fully develops and if it has the desired traits and form that I am looking for. 

I've also had a harder time breeding younger fish compared to older more mature fish, in my experience younger males (3-4 months) tend to eat the eggs more often than the more mature males 6 months - 1 year.

But breeding fish young expedites going through many generations quickly to obtain your ideal fish as soon as possible, as well as the opportunities of breeding back to the parents to get certain traits that aren't exhibited in the fry.


----------



## kouha (May 22, 2017)

they will actually be more like 6 months! the female was first listed on aquabid + ebay at 3.5 months, i got her around 4 months. the male was a tad older so hes a bit over 4 months atm, maybe even 4.5(the breeder wasnt quite as clear on his exact age)! i'm not breeding them until early to mid august(because i want to grow them out more and also im going on vacation with my gf in july so having fry rn is a definite no-no. so they will be around 6 months give or take a couple days.

thank you for the advice though! this is my first spawn on my own(and first betta spawn in general) so any advice from more experienced breeders is always welcome! i wanna do this right :')


----------



## RickyTan (Jan 26, 2017)

ah, at 6 months would be perfect, they will develop some more colors and feed them good foods and she can develop more eggys which means more fry!


----------



## kouha (May 22, 2017)

RickyTan said:


> ah, at 6 months would be perfect, they will develop some more colors and feed them good foods and she can develop more eggys which means more fry!


what foods would you suggest? i was going to be using brine shrimp, blood worms and maybe some beefheart? she's also on fluval bug bites tropical formula and NLS betta formula. but if theres any other foods that'd help prep her for spawning id love to hear!


----------



## RickyTan (Jan 26, 2017)

I feed a high quality pellet, (no corn/fish/wheat/ meal in ingredients)for maintaining fish, and frozen blood worms, daphnia and white worms 2-3 times a week. (i have too many bettas to feed live/frozen every day of the week) 
White worms are especially good for female bettas in my experience, they are high fat and high protein. About 2 weeks prior to spawning, they will receive live and frozen foods only.

edit: beef heart/ brine shrimp are also good foods, brine shrimp is probably the least nutritious out of all of them but still good.


----------



## kouha (May 22, 2017)

RickyTan said:


> I feed a high quality pellet, (no corn/fish/wheat/ meal in ingredients)for maintaining fish, and frozen blood worms, daphnia and white worms 2-3 times a week. (i have too many bettas to feed live/frozen every day of the week)
> White worms are especially good for female bettas in my experience, they are high fat and high protein. About 2 weeks prior to spawning, they will receive live and frozen foods only.
> 
> edit: beef heart/ brine shrimp are also good foods, brine shrimp is probably the least nutritious out of all of them but still good.


i live in southern alabama and dont have a basement so it gets pretty hot(which keeps my betta comfortable, but idk about certain live foods): )! im looking into white worms right now and it seems they prefer under 70 degrees? i'm not sure i could swing that, are there any other foods besides white worms that'd work?

sorry for asking so many questions btw! 

edit: oh! ill definitely use beef heart then. her absolute favorite food(she goes into a literal feeding frenzy over it) seems to be a bit of seaweed given as a treat but im not entirely certain of the nutritional properties of that, especially in relation to spawning.

thank you for the help so far! it'll absolutely help in the success of this spawn :')


----------



## RickyTan (Jan 26, 2017)

White worms do prefer temperatures of 60-70, most people from the south try to keep them cool by keeping them in basements/cellars/ and wine coolers. If that is not an option i recommend daphnia as a live food as they make a great food for adult bettas and fry. (the baby daphnia are tiny!) However, Live food is not necessary to be successful. My first few spawns were done using only frozen blood worms and a quality pellet food. 

Beef heart is a great food, I just find it a little too messy, so I avoid using it in the breeding tank. Its a great food for the grow out tank for the fry though.
Betta fish have short intestines which are designed for the consumption of protein rich foods, meat/insects/worms. Seaweed in small amounts would be fine, I have observed many of my Betta pecking at and eating hair algae in some of my tanks.


----------



## kouha (May 22, 2017)

RickyTan said:


> White worms do prefer temperatures of 60-70, most people from the south try to keep them cool by keeping them in basements/cellars/ and wine coolers. If that is not an option i recommend daphnia as a live food as they make a great food for adult bettas and fry. (the baby daphnia are tiny!) However, Live food is not necessary to be successful. My first few spawns were done using only frozen blood worms and a quality pellet food.
> 
> Beef heart is a great food, I just find it a little too messy, so I avoid using it in the breeding tank. Its a great food for the grow out tank for the fry though.
> Betta fish have short intestines which are designed for the consumption of protein rich foods, meat/insects/worms. Seaweed in small amounts would be fine, I have observed many of my Betta pecking at and eating hair algae in some of my tanks.


alright, thank you! i'm gonna try out live daphnia/beef heart/bloodworms and nls pellets to prime her!(and maybe a little piece of seaweed here and there just because she seems to really like it!)

thank you so much, again, you've been a lot of help


----------

